# E-brake problem



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Pop quiz hot-shots?

When I pull e-brake it works but not well. If I pull it up to high it locks but not to the point where I can't move but to the point where I'm killing the pads. HELP!!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like your rear calipers needs to be overhauled... And maybe you can adjust the cable..


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

Not the cable. But I do have to check the calipers.


----------

